
Life with My Robot Secretary - walterbell
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3052646/innovation-by-design/life-with-my-robot-secretary
======
rkangel
I think this is the future of AI services. 100% automated is hard, but 90% is
easy and 99% is doable with investment[1].

If you can build a system that is good at knowing the things it doesn't
understandand, and can hand them off to humans, if the system can handle a
large (and increasing) proportion of the work automatically then you've got
yourself a potentially very profitable service business.

This is how Magic ([https://getmagicnow.com/](https://getmagicnow.com/))
operates as I understant it.

[1] Completely made up numbers to support my argument.

------
gchokov
Just wow.. Kudos to the guys behind this.

